# Restoration and rebirth of early Schwinn Black Phantom



## bobcycles (Jun 8, 2022)

Last year I recieved a random email from a bike shop in Las Vegas inquiring about the restoration 
possibility of a customers Black Phantom bike... Upon seeing the pix of the bike...I suggested seeking
out a decent original for 1/2 the cost of restoration of the bike,  missing parts, rough shape etc.




The owner of the bike, recently retired local Culver City PD sarge, depsite the expense of doing the bike justice with original vintage parts, otped to go ahead with the project..
Bicycle belonged to his father and years back had been "restored" by some fool who screwed the
bike up entirely and even went as far as stealing the tank!  "What tank?"  Jeez!   Bike belonged
originally to Terrys dad who rode it back in the day... even going as far as 'rescuing' it from
a police impound after being seized for no bike license back in the 70's.

I couldn't say no to taking it on...plus Terry spared no expense in doing a full resto on the
bike using no aftermarket parts, even opting for NOS Typhoon USA Tires etc.

Frame date was F 1949 so we're talking early Black Phantom project.  Luckily I had
all of the missing or incorrect parts to resurrect the bike.  About all there was to begin
was the frame, fork, drum brake and rear carrier..  everything else went in to the recycle bin.
Results were very satisfactory.  I honestly tried to talk him out of the resto due to expense...
but some folks still highly value these old ballooners and this one is destined to 'live on'
for a verrrrrry long time.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jun 8, 2022)

Love it Bob.


----------



## Junkman Bob (Jun 8, 2022)

You do great work Bob !!!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 8, 2022)

Another one out of the park! Great work as always Bob. V/r Shawn


----------



## catfish (Jun 8, 2022)

Beautiful job. Always top notch work.


----------



## 1817cent (Jun 8, 2022)

Wow!  I like it alot!


----------



## nick tures (Jun 8, 2022)

fantastic transformation looks great  nice job !


----------



## BcCleta (Jun 8, 2022)

Bike has a story of its own with a great outcome, always great seeing your work Bob.


----------



## 1motime (Jun 8, 2022)

Very nice!  Well done.  Your consistency is impressive!


----------



## biggermustache (Jun 8, 2022)

Lovely!


----------



## bobcycles (Jun 8, 2022)

thanks Y'all!    It's not often someone opts to go full tilt resto on these old ballooners..
hey day for restos seemed to be 80's and 90's... especially something relatively common
like a Phantom.


----------



## 1439Mike (Jun 8, 2022)

Bob, that’s beautiful!! Thx for sharing.


----------



## 1motime (Jun 8, 2022)

bobcycles said:


> thanks Y'all!    It's not often someone opts to go full tilt resto on these old ballooners..
> hey day for restos seemed to be 80's and 90's... especially something relatively common
> like a Phantom.



Nothing wrong with bringing something back from the dead or taking it up to another level.  You do that very well and it makes for a great bike.  
Shiny, fresh, and correct will never go out of style!


----------



## Tony M (Jun 8, 2022)

Just Wow!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jun 9, 2022)

nice.


----------



## phantom (Jun 9, 2022)

Bob, did any of the very early 49's ever have just " Phantom" on the chainguard?  Black ones, not the Red and Green that followed. Thanks,


----------



## MEKANIXFIX (Jun 9, 2022)

HOLA BOB*!* my congrats, to you for another job well done! As the others "fellow CABERS" said, nothing wrong, whit me, to rescue another bike from the dead valley of junk*!*


----------



## brwstrmgmt (Jun 9, 2022)

Nicely done Bob!  Gorgeous bike!!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 9, 2022)

phantom said:


> Bob, did any of the very early 49's ever have just " Phantom" on the chainguard?  Black ones, not the Red and Green that followed. Thanks,



Early ads show these with a post war Mesinger B1, the early Schwinn tank decal, and NO decal on the guard. V/r Shawn


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jun 9, 2022)

my 1949 serial 50 Phantom has no decal or evidence of one ever being there.


----------



## Eddie_Boy (Jun 9, 2022)

First off, stunning restoration @bobcycles. Well done Bob. But to me, the story here is the owner’s decision to restore this specific old bike; the cost doesn’t matter, because it was his father’s. I commend that, so kudos to the proud owner of a BobU restored bike, but more importantly the pride of keeping and restoring this early Phantom gem, his father’s bike. Awesome.


----------



## phantom (Jun 9, 2022)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> my 1949 serial 50 Phantom has no decal or evidence of one ever being there.



That was why I asked the question. F is early production and I guess the restoration could have either been with or without the chainguard decals. Maybe there were pictures of the bike prior to someone painting over it. It is an absolutely stunning Phantom and the story makes it all the better.


----------



## Nashman (Jun 9, 2022)

What a bike!!  I recall you telling me this story and now can see the finished job. Jaw dropping. The history has been re-written in paint and chrome and rubber, and it's back in the family to be enjoyed as it was originally. Well done Bob!


----------



## kreika (Jun 10, 2022)

When money doesn’t matter and family does, a thing of memories is created. Hope they enjoy it and pass it on to each new generation.


----------



## Dogtown (Jun 10, 2022)

Another,  damn Bob!!!!


----------



## YenkoStingerMaxx (Jun 10, 2022)

That thing looks amazing!


----------



## Upchuck79 (Jun 11, 2022)

Amazing resto from an artist!


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jun 11, 2022)

Wow, this Phantom turned out great..Wiah mine looked this good... Nice job Bob... RideOn...


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 11, 2022)

Fabulous resurrection.
I would liked to have been there, when you presented the finished project to your customer.
I’m sure, he was completely blown away.
Nice save on a family heirloom.


----------



## Rigs (Jun 11, 2022)

bobcycles said:


> Last year I recieved a random email from a bike shop in Las Vegas inquiring about the restoration
> possibility of a customers Black Phantom bike... Upon seeing the pix of the bike...I suggested seeking
> out a decent original for 1/2 the cost of restoration of the bike,  missing parts, rough shape etc.View attachment 1642566
> 
> ...



Fantastic bike


----------



## OZ1972 (Jun 11, 2022)

Great story , glad  to see it restored by the  best in the business,  nice job Bob !!!!!!


----------



## Jeff54 (Jun 17, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> Early ads show these with a post war Mesinger B1, the early Schwinn tank decal, and NO decal on the guard. V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 1642993



Interesting advertisement: @Freqman1.  Yet, there appears to be more that indicates an Illustrator's error. Pin Stripes on the chain guard are too fat and lack the angled brush tip mark. Pluss there's a double stripe which I believe is more indicative in earlier pre and post war Guards. The Phantoms are an extension of the prewar  Deluxe autocycle series and moreover a successful name. I think too, not just the name but black and red bicycles of all types seem to stand out as most attractive.

Prewar there's differences in these pinstripes and about 1946, post war the stripes had a small change on Autocycles that are the same as 1949's phantoms. Here's 46 Autocycle as shown in the catalog. Unless my eyes fail me, its chainguard paint scheme is the very same as 49 Phantom.






So, would you also say that; first issue were so unique to that regard? I'm thinking; with a 3 year margin, at least, _them there_ pin stripes in the ad; you're looking at an Advertiser's Illustrator error, eh?

For the sake of a debitive issue of discussion, you can take it up another level too. The 1995 Phantom repops where Schwinn tells the story, there's a claim that they'd found the 52 paint template or mask. I mean, through the years this scheme was applied, there are small differences in that brush mark but, I believe it's just a matter of wear on the mask and or typical mass manufacturing differences and that B/C they're hand applied, each worker's stripe and mark can be variable.

At my best guess, it's possible the advertiser's illustrator was lazy, unskilled and lacked attention to detail or, and may not have rights to reprint Schwinn's own illustration. Likely, moreover, that Illustrated affection, including the lack of usage of Schwinn's font in the name 'Phantom' in the print's heading,,  an actual bicycle like it doesn't exist beyond this print and  the 'artist's' imagination.


----------



## Mymando (Jul 3, 2022)

Beautiful bike Bob, excellent work.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jul 3, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> Early ads show these with a post war Mesinger B1, the early Schwinn tank decal, and NO decal on the guard. V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 1642993



NOTICE THE U. S. ROYAL MASTER TIRES IN THE AD!  THOSE WERE CLASSIC TAKEOFFS OF
THE U. S. ROYAL MASTER AUTO TIRES OF THE TIME WITH BIG FAT WHITEWALLS AND THE
LARGE REAR REFLECTOR WAS NOT THE DELUXE REFLECTORS IN THE CHROME SHROUD. 
ONLY $56.80 FROM CHICAGO CYCLE WITH THE SCHWINN FOREWHEEL DRUM BRAKE. 
I HAD ONE OF THE FIRST RED PHANTOMS AND WORKED OFF THE PAYMENT IN A BIKE
SHOP AT 35 CENTS AN HOUR.  AS I RECALL THE PRICE WAS $70 PLUS.  I ALSO ORDERED 
THE GOODYEAR DOUBLE EAGLE BLACK WALL TIRES.  NO WHITE WALLS FOR ME!


----------



## Nashman (Jul 7, 2022)

WES PINCHOT said:


> NOTICE THE U. S. ROYAL MASTER TIRES IN THE AD!  THOSE WERE CLASSIC TAKEOFFS OF
> THE U. S. ROYAL MASTER AUTO TIRES OF THE TIME WITH BIG FAT WHITEWALLS AND THE
> LARGE REAR REFLECTOR WAS NOT THE DELUXE REFLECTORS IN THE CHROME SHROUD.
> ONLY $56.80 FROM CHICAGO CYCLE WITH THE SCHWINN FOREWHEEL DRUM BRAKE.
> ...



The U.S. Royal Masters are a Wholly Grail in the vintage tire arena. I have been collecting, buying/selling vintage bicycle tires for decades and was lucky enough to not only get a NOS set, but with a correct application on an authentic pre-war 1941 Autocycle "The Master" Bobby U did up with an "Original" tank on board as well. I quote  
"*Recently completed restoration of the last year for the Schwinn "Super Deluxe" Autocycle line 1941. Roughly 25 years ago



Blair in Wisconsin (stellar stand up fellow) offered me an NOS 41 Super Deluxe Autocycle tank. Since then the tank adorned
a shelf on display until I got the bug in me to restore a bike around it. Thanks to Igrinnings here on the Cabe offering up an
NOS pair of US Royal Master WW tires some months back... the fire was ignited. over 40 years messing with balloon bikes
I had never had a chance to aquire NOS RM WWs*".


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jul 7, 2022)

This bike turned out FANTAS


Nashman said:


> The U.S. Royal Masters are a Wholly Grail in the vintage tire arena. I have been collecting, buying/selling vintage bicycle tires for decades and was lucky enough to not only get a NOS set, but with a correct application on an authentic pre-war 1941 Autocycle "The Master" Bobby U did up with an "Original" tank on board as well. I quote
> "*Recently completed restoration of the last year for the Schwinn "Super Deluxe" Autocycle line 1941. Roughly 25 years agoView attachment 1658143
> 
> Blair in Wisconsin (stellar stand up fellow) offered me an NOS 41 Super Deluxe Autocycle tank. Since then the tank adorned
> ...



This bike turned out FANTASTIC... Congrats on a job well done and nice SCORE on the US ROYAL Masters... 👍 👏 😀 👌


----------



## volksboy57 (Jul 7, 2022)

There is an antique store in Culver City that has a tank like that. Wonder if it is the same one?


----------

